# Impending Humidor upgrade. Humidification feedback requested!



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

In a few weeks, my fiance is buying a new humidor for me, it's a 3000 count. I wanted something that 

1) actually looked like a piece of furniture (and has double-paned glass so I can see my collection without opening it)
2) has enough space that I can keep a variety of well-rested choices in rotation
3) has a lock on it so my daughter doesn't pull them out if I have to go in the other room for a moment!

I've got 1 pound of heartfelt beads, which of course, is not nearly enough. I calculated that I would need... A whole buttload. For not much more, I could get an Oasis Magna or something and run some dry beads to absorb excess. Are these units good options?

Can anyone offer suggestions as to how to keep my collection in great condition in a humidor of this size? :grin2:

Thanks!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

With the way I plan to set it up, I'm going to have an unused 2-3 inch gap in the middle and one on the bottom. I'd like to find some sort of shallow trays or something so that I can put some beads in both locations and maximize exposed surface area without cutting off too much air flow. That's gonna be tricky... Would also welcome suggestions there!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

There are two things when it comes to these mega humidors....aesthetically we want something that looks great but more importantly is that it works or else you are just going to wrestle with this thing for quite awhile. Humidification is something that needs to remain stable....so it begs the question of what to use....two schools of thought are Beads and KL because they have proven themselves over time that they work best in these monsters.... and like you are thinking....the Oasis to move or circulate air but yet keep your RH where you want it. Beads for that size are expensive but if you can afford it then it becomes a trial/error as to where you locate them so that you get the right RH at every level. Kitty Litter is relatively inexpensive and easy to train....you can't put in too much of it and I suggest putting a couple of pounds at the top,,,,in the middle,,,,and the bottom. I also suggest putting in two hygros...top and bottom. Put the KL dry with all of your cigars in your humidor and see what your number is after keeping it there at least 12 hours ( set it up at night and check it when you get up...usually it's around 60% ) Next step is to spray DW over the top of the KL....find a container that is shallow so you can expose as much KL as you can...tupperware that is 1 inch high....4 inches wide....8 inches long is a good idea. This will be something that exposes enough KL at all levels. Start with about 8 spritzes/sprays per container for a start and let it sit for at least 6 hours and then check to see how much the RH has risen. Example: 8 sprays made the RH rise 3%...that becomes your formula so if you want a 65-66% RH then you spray DW again with 8 sprays  to get to your target number. You might have to spritz a bit more or less but you'll be very close to your target.....this is what is called training your KL. Check both Hygros to see how close/far they are from your target....1-2% is fine...even 3-4% is fine....if it's over 5% then it's a whole other ballgame and you start adjusting with spraying more/less DW until you get the number you want. Once you get your established RH it's just monitoring after that.

Give due diligence to the model of the humidor....who made it...where you bought it...where you're going to put it...that's important as well as I had a friend who put his Tower/Humidor by a heating vent and one friend who put his by a window and this gave them erratic numbers. The center of the house is always a good place ....corners tend to obstruct good air flow.

Don't worry about your cigars while all of this is going on...they will survive as they do just fine when we order them online and it takes 3-5 days to get to us.....think of it as dryboxing to get the excess RH out of them. It should only take 36 hours at most to train the KL so don't worry about the RH number at this point...unless it's below 60 degrees in your house/apt.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi Amelia. You're sure to get a lot of enjoyment out of that humi. I got one the same count just before Xmas. Been waiting on various parts to get it up and running. Put LED tape lights around the inside of the door, and four fans so far. Humidity is whacked for now. The drawback to using a lot of pans of KL or whatever is that, of course, they take up a lot of your shelf space. Keep us tuned in on your odyssey.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I am leaning toward the heartfelt beads. The electronic ones worry me a bit. First, electronic parts; if something burns out and I get any smoke or rubber smell (which I have found posts where people said this has happened!), it's going to ruin my collection. Lots of people talking about *any* of those systems crapping out, sometimes quickly, in reviews from many places. Secondly, won't a stationary pool of water inside this thing potentially grow mold or bacteria? "Just replace the entire container if this happens!" Yeah, no. Not cool.

We can afford more beads, and they seem like a lot less effort. My calculations say 16 lbs, so I will probably shoot for 20 for a little extra stability. I'm thinking about getting 8 small HF tubes (empties and filling them myself with bulk beads) and putting one in each drawer, getting 3 longer ones and propping them between the back of each slanted shelf and the back, then putting the rest in the two trays (middle and bottom). That way, hopefully, there should be adequate exchange everywhere.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I recently (3 months ago) acquired a 170 bottle wineador and use 10# of KL with easy and excellent results. I used a couple of exlarge cookie sheets, 2 13x9 cake pans and 4 nylon aquarium string tie bags. Oh, and 2# of 65% HF beads near the upper third. I basically set it up as Cigary said above and it holds at 64RH and the recovery time after opening is quick. I don't use the cooling as it is a compressor as makes things more difficult and unnecessary in our house. We keep it around 73f year round. If you decide to try the KL make sure you only use the silica type, not the clay.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I had an older model moist n air that came with my cabinet. .I could hear it run usually for a min or 2..the one night it didn't shut off, thought it might of kicked off and I didn't hear it. Nope ran continuously for at least 45 min. Went to check it out rh was 90+,I turned it all the way down, and it was still running. Now I only use the fan for air circulation. Went with beads sinceand no worries. Luckily my stash didn't get ruined. If it would of happened over night I would of woke up to a cabinet full of cigar soup. So I have to second the beads. Good luck


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Cigary said:


> There are two things when it comes to these mega humidors....aesthetically we want something that looks great but more importantly is that it works or else you are just going to wrestle with this thing for quite awhile. Humidification is something that needs to remain stable....so it begs the question of what to use....two schools of thought are Beads and KL because they have proven themselves over time that they work best in these monsters.... and like you are thinking....the Oasis to move or circulate air but yet keep your RH where you want it. Beads for that size are expensive but if you can afford it then it becomes a trial/error as to where you locate them so that you get the right RH at every level. Kitty Litter is relatively inexpensive and easy to train....you can't put in too much of it and I suggest putting a couple of pounds at the top,,,,in the middle,,,,and the bottom. I also suggest putting in two hygros...top and bottom. Put the KL dry with all of your cigars in your humidor and see what your number is after keeping it there at least 12 hours ( set it up at night and check it when you get up...usually it's around 60% ) Next step is to spray DW over the top of the KL....find a container that is shallow so you can expose as much KL as you can...tupperware that is 1 inch high....4 inches wide....8 inches long is a good idea. This will be something that exposes enough KL at all levels. Start with about 8 spritzes/sprays per container for a start and let it sit for at least 6 hours and then check to see how much the RH has risen. Example: 8 sprays made the RH rise 3%...that becomes your formula so if you want a 65-66% RH then you spray DW again with 8 sprays to get to your target number. You might have to spritz a bit more or less but you'll be very close to your target.....this is what is called training your KL. Check both Hygros to see how close/far they are from your target....1-2% is fine...even 3-4% is fine....if it's over 5% then it's a whole other ballgame and you start adjusting with spraying more/less DW until you get the number you want. Once you get your established RH it's just monitoring after that.
> 
> Give due diligence to the model of the humidor....who made it...where you bought it...where you're going to put it...that's important as well as I had a friend who put his Tower/Humidor by a heating vent and one friend who put his by a window and this gave them erratic numbers. The center of the house is always a good place ....corners tend to obstruct good air flow.
> 
> Don't worry about your cigars while all of this is going on...they will survive as they do just fine when we order them online and it takes 3-5 days to get to us.....think of it as dryboxing to get the excess RH out of them. It should only take 36 hours at most to train the KL so don't worry about the RH number at this point...unless it's below 60 degrees in your house/apt.


Cigary: Do you put the containers of KL on top of your cigars, so you don't lose storage space?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Steve C. said:


> Cigary: Do you put the containers of KL on top of your cigars, so you don't lose storage space?


Yep...makes it easy to take out and spritz. The secret is to maximize the amount of KL that is sprayed. A lot of people put it into a mesh sock but the DW doesn't really get good coverage as the KL gets too bunched up. There is inherent risk with fans and other devices...which is why I go with KL...it's pretty much idiot proof.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

If you need 16lbs of beads for proper Rh, I'd go with something electronic or kitty litter.. 

In your first post you said "actually looked like a piece of furniture (and has double-paned glass so I can see my collection without opening it"


Your gonna be looking at a cabinet full of beads, not cigars.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Oops! I'm a doofus. 4 pounds, not 16. 16 cubic feet of internal space.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Someone was selling 2lbs of beads in the marketplace a week or so ago. Only other thing I would consider is keeping the humidor out of the direct path of a heating/cooling vent. Good luck.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Yep...makes it easy to take out and spritz. The secret is to maximize the amount of KL that is sprayed. A lot of people put it into a mesh sock but the DW doesn't really get good coverage as the KL gets too bunched up. There is inherent risk with fans and other devices...which is why I go with KL...it's pretty much idiot proof.


Unless the mesh sock (or sack, etc) was also sitting on a moisture barrier of some kind, the cigars would be in contact with it?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Steve C. said:


> Unless the mesh sock (or sack, etc) was also sitting on a moisture barrier of some kind, the cigars would be in contact with it?


Yes....that's one of the other issues with a mesh sock....it has to sit on a barrier of some sort so that your "naked cigars" aren't touching. It's so much easier to spritz the KL when it's in a shallow container....take it out..spritz it...put it back inside...done.:wink2:


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Oops! I'm a doofus. 4 pounds, not 16. 16 cubic feet of internal space.


i was reading this going 20lbs of beads for 300ct??!!!?? i personally would go with kitty litter and maybe a computer fan for some air circulation if needed


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> i was reading this going 20lbs of beads for 300ct??!!!?? i personally would go with kitty litter and maybe a computer fan for some air circulation if needed


3000 count


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> 3000 count


woops thats was a typo lol. still 20lbs for 3000 cigars is alot lol


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Once the new humidor is seasoned and at the right humidity, since I am going from 65 to 65, I should be able move them all over at once without any issues, yah?


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

hows that humidor looks like? im having this big old giant box in my head. are you going to able to reach to those cigars thats sitting at the very bottom? i have problem going thru my cigars at the bottom of my 250ct because its full.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

elas9394 said:


> hows that humidor looks like? im having this big old giant box in my head. are you going to able to reach to those cigars thats sitting at the very bottom? i have problem going thru my cigars at the bottom of my 250ct because its full.


It's a vertical cabinet humidor. Adjustable shelves and drawers


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

@Amelia Isabelle

Hey Amy, excited your are getting or already have the cabinet. Just want to toss this cool idea out there for holding your HF Beads. I have been using SLB (Slide Lid Box) cigar boxes and replacing the lid with the Needlepoint mesh that you buy at craft stores. For a cabinet like that, when you look in, looks just like another box of cigars. I can post a pic later if you want.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Holy shit Amelia that looks awesome!!


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Once the new humidor is seasoned and at the right humidity, since I am going from 65 to 65, I should be able move them all over at once without any issues, yah?





Amelia Isabelle said:


> It's a vertical cabinet humidor. Adjustable shelves and drawers


yeah you would be able to transfer over no problem. very nice humidor!!!! my local shop just raffled one away last night at a drew estate event! that thing will look awesome filled with cigars!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Excellent points by all but cigary knows his stuff. I have 2 humidors. One 300, the other a 50 count for naked cigars. Then a small tupperdor for singles then 2 3.5 gallon tupperdors that slide under the bed and one very large tupperdor that's almost 9 gallons. I use a combination of Boveda bands than I buy in cubes the large ones and I got a crystal holder from JR in a Montecristo freebie that's good for 300 cigars. All my big tupperdors are for boxes. One just for Cubans. 

I tried to see you humidor Amelia Isabelle but the site says picture unavailable. Sounds like KL might be a good choice. That's a lot of sticks and I hope you froze every last one of them. A beetle hatching could lead to complete devastation. Just my $.02.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> Excellent points by all but cigary knows his stuff. I have 2 humidors. One 300, the other a 50 count for naked cigars. Then a small tupperdor for singles then 2 3.5 gallon tupperdors that slide under the bed and one very large tupperdor that's almost 9 gallons. I use a combination of Boveda bands than I buy in cubes the large ones and I got a crystal holder from JR in a Montecristo freebie that's good for 300 cigars. All my big tupperdors are for boxes. One just for Cubans.
> 
> I tried to see you humidor Amelia Isabelle but the site says picture unavailable. Sounds like KL might be a good choice. That's a lot of sticks and I hope you froze every last one of them. A beetle hatching could lead to complete devastation. Just my $.02.


I've never frozen a stick, I guess I've just been lucky thus far. Probably a procedure I should not neglect moving forward.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

weedsnager said:


> If you need 16lbs of beads for proper Rh, I'd go with something electronic or kitty litter..
> 
> ...
> 
> Your gonna be looking at a cabinet full of beads, not cigars.


If you need 16 lbs of anything, taking up loads of humidor space, you need electronic.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

AUGH, right in the wallet (well, small molle backpack in my case)!

It's okay, I'm too lazy to deal with KL. Gimme dem beads.

I'm going to put a large tube between each angled tray and shelf, and one medium in each drawer. The rest of the beads are going to go in stainless mesh paper trays at the bottom and in the middle so that the humidity can transfer from all sides and not just the top. Based on the pictures of the door, it seems like the wood should conceal the trays during viewing. Awwyiss


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> AUGH, right in the wallet (well, small molle backpack in my case)!
> 
> It's okay, I'm too lazy to deal with KL. Gimme dem beads.
> 
> I'm going to put a large tube between each angled tray and shelf, and one medium in each drawer. The rest of the beads are going to go in stainless mesh paper trays at the bottom and in the middle so that the humidity can transfer from all sides and not just the top. Based on the pictures of the door, it seems like the wood should conceal the trays during viewing. Awwyiss


You can save a bit buying beads all in the bulk form and making your own containers, if you're not too lazy for it :laugh2:

I took test tubes bought for pennies on amazon and drilled a bunch of holes in em. Use those filled with lb of HF beads for a much cheaper (and better fitting) version of the tubes. They seem to work well, even better when they aren't completely full. Also, they are thinner than many cigars, and can be cut height-wise to be shorter if needed as well, so they can fit in almost any space and not be cumbersome to your collection. Just a thought.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> You can save a bit buying beads all in the bulk form and making your own containers, if you're not too lazy for it :laugh2:
> 
> I took test tubes bought for pennies on amazon and drilled a bunch of holes in em. Use those filled with lb of HF beads for a much cheaper (and better fitting) version of the tubes. They seem to work well, even better when they aren't completely full. Also, they are thinner than many cigars, and can be cut height-wise to be shorter if needed as well, so they can fit in almost any space and not be cumbersome to your collection. Just a thought.


I did buy empties to fill myself, thank you.

Last minute change of plans. We just got a quote for the shipping for the cabinet humidor and it put the whole setup *way* out of our price range.

Getting two Whynter 2.5 cu ft (large) coolers with free shipping! The cabinet, for only a little more storage room (which is mostly wasted negative space anyway), without temperature control, and in a styling that matches none of our decor. Passed up.

NOTHING OF VALUE WAS LOST


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep..seen too many times that S/H shoots the deal out of reach . Sometimes as much as the price of the product itself.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

That's one of the things I liked about CPage.....The humidor prices stated include S&H delivered to your door (like their cigars). I don't know who you were intending to buy from, but it might be worth your while to check CP.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Steve C. said:


> That's one of the things I liked about CPage.....The humidor prices stated include S&H delivered to your door (like their cigars). I don't know who you were intending to buy from, but it might be worth your while to check CP.


The cost of the same humidor with included shipping was actually a hundred dollars more than several other retailers.

Too late, though. Whynters are en route!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Anyone able to produce a loose estimate as to how many sticks these hold? Is 400 accurate? It seems kind of low, even with the default configuration with two drawers. I feel like I could fit a decent number of boxes on the shelves.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Anyone able to produce a loose estimate as to how many sticks these hold? Is 400 accurate? It seems kind of low, even with the default configuration with two drawers. I feel like I could fit a decent number of boxes on the shelves.


I took a couple of the shelves out so I could stack boxes better. Will easily hold 600 cigars. Maybe more if you went with all drawers, no boxes... possibly 800 sticks (???). But ask Henry (@elco69). I'm pretty sure he went with additional drawers for bulk storage, whereas I tend to keep as much in original boxes as possible.

BTW, good choice going with 2 of these instead of the tower. His and hers?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I took a couple of the shelves out so I could stack boxes better. Will easily hold 600 cigars. Maybe more if you went with all drawers, no boxes... possibly 800 sticks (???). But ask Henry (@elco69). I'm pretty sure he went with additional drawers for bulk storage, whereas I tend to keep as much in original boxes as possible.
> 
> BTW, good choice going with 2 of these instead of the tower. His and hers?


I feel like I'm probably going to end up with 4 drawers in one and only shelves in the other, and willing to take a few out to get my boxes to fit if need be. I like the idea of being able to stuff it with an obscene amount of cigars, but like you, I prefer to leave them in their boxes when possible. On top of that, I'm a long ways off from even being able to stuff one of them!

Thanks, I expect that I won't regret this decision for a moment!

His and hers? HA! I mean, I'm willing to share my sticks with him, but. This collection is all me, baby.
Okay, he has a few fistfuls of sticks in here. *slow nod*


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> The cost of the same humidor with included shipping was actually a hundred dollars more than several other retailers.
> 
> Too late, though. Whynters are en route!


No doubt the Whytners will hold temp and rH longer and more consistently than any wood humi once they're seasoned.

The only drawback for me is that I have my W's in my walk in closet, and my old back doesn't like stooping over to rummage through them.

Hope you're happy in any case. :smile2:


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I'm an indecisive lady. I decided that it was too early to be buying two, so changed the order. Soooooo... One Whynter coming, bought two extra drawers (still leaves me plenty of room for boxes). Most of my sticks right now are loosies, I figure that once I'm out of room for boxes, I can just get another one and run all shelves.

Going to be spending the remaining difference on a few boxes!

Unfortunately, I had already ordered two pounds of HF beads and 4 X-Large (4oz) empty tubes for the original cabinet I was intending to buy, so now I've got 3 pounds of 65% beads. I figure that I will put a 4oz tube in each drawer on staggered sides, put the included tray on the shelf behind the boxes, and put the remaining beads in the two stainless mesh trays at the bottom. It's overkill, but I mean. I have them, so I'll just have a snappy stabilization time! Whateva.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm going to be ordering one of these soon. I know having the desk humi with tupperdor is economical bu I like having everything neat and organized.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Yay, now I'm part of the Whynter club too. *twirls finger*


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Membership has it's privileges.
Did Henry send you the template for the tattoo?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Brace yourselves...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

And so begins the seasoning process. *taps foot*

As you can see, I ended up buying two extra drawers and taking out shelves. I have too many half empty boxes, it would just take up too much space.
Going to put my digital hygrometer near the bottom as per several recommendations.


----------



## beerhound34 (Oct 6, 2015)

I know it's all a personal preference, but I am surprised more people don't go this route instead of traditional humidors. Once seasoned mine practically takes care of itself. I keep it in the basement with a weather station monitor upstairs to watch the temp and RH and these beauties are quite steady and consistant. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I won't have one of these. I still like to have mine in the boxes far too long or at least until more than half have been smoked. It does look nice though. Congrats. Maybe some day I'll get a nice chest to put everything in. 

Just got a bookshelf for Xhristmas that massively organized my stuff on my side of the bedroom. I actually hung my movie theater posters (double sided) on either side. Top of it holds my 2 humidors and my aged rum bottles. 

Adding something like this, ... would require more construction in the mostly finished basement. I built a subterranean wine cellar and in 5+ years it's now filled to its max. I have to limit on somethings. I can explain away wine to my doctor but a full cedar heat filled with cigar boxes, much harder. Lol. 

Enjoy the new chest/wineador. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> I won't have one of these. I still like to have mine in the boxes far too long or at least until more than half have been smoked. It does look nice though. Congrats. Maybe some day I'll get a nice chest to put everything in...
> 
> Adding something like this, ... would require more construction in the mostly finished basement. I built a subterranean wine cellar and in 5+ years it's now filled to its max. I have to limit on somethings. I can explain away wine to my doctor but a full cedar heat filled with cigar boxes, much harder. Lol.


Three words:

Walk In Humidor!

And, screw what the doctor thinks. If he's making "house calls" these days it's BECAUSE of the wine cellar. I bet he'd be happy to grab your best cigar too!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> I can explain away wine to my doctor but a full cedar heat filled with cigar boxes, much harder. Lol.


If your doctor knew how much damage the stress not _mitigated_ by not having your cigar(s), it wouldn't be a problem!


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

Amelia, where did you get your drawers? I got what was supposed to be whynter drawers from Ambient Stores but the slide part of the drawer is in the middle not the bottom which ends up wasting space. Been irritated every time I look at it.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> Amelia, where did you get your drawers? I got what was supposed to be whynter drawers from Ambient Stores but the slide part of the drawer is in the middle not the bottom which ends up wasting space. Been irritated every time I look at it.


Ambient Stores. Assuming that you either ordered the wrong one inadvertently or they sent you the wrong one inadvertently. Both of mine fit.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Ambient Stores. Assuming that you either ordered the wrong one inadvertently or they sent you the wrong one inadvertently. Both of mine fit.


 The picture on both does show the slide being in the middle. My winador is the 120 and not the bigger one. I verified that I did order the correct part. I will call them tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

It turns out the part that slides was just stapled to the side. I was able to "reposition it to the bottom" and now a happy puffer. Lol


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> It turns out the part that slides was just stapled to the side. I was able to "reposition it to the bottom" and now a happy puffer. Lol


Nice! But seriously, error on their part. That was making me cringe just looking.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Nice! But seriously, error on their part. That was making me cringe just looking.


 I was not happy!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

TonyB6255 said:


> I was not happy!


Did it also take them like a week to get your order shipped?


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Did it also take them like a week to get your order shipped?


 Yes. Luckily though it was only 2 days to here from CA. I ordered the Whynter from Amazon Prime on Sat and it was on my porch Monday.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> And so begins the seasoning process. *taps foot*
> 
> As you can see, I ended up buying two extra drawers and taking out shelves. I have too many half empty boxes, it would just take up too much space.
> Going to put my digital hygrometer near the bottom as per several recommendations.


Just an FYI, like beads, water seasons best when it has high surface-to-air ratio. Your glass might take a LOOOOOONG time to season that thing. I offer you the suggestion that a wet paper towel kind of scrunched up (distilled water, of course) on a plate or saucer - it will help a lot. Shit, put one in each drawer and one on each shelf. I have a humidor that has SC shelves in it, and that tiny thing (100 ct) took so long to season, and that was with a dish in each of the 5 drawers. Considering the size of the drawers in the wineador (along with all that empty space to humidify as well), more is better.

Also, you can help minimize the effect of the huge open space by putting in a sealed tupperware to displace some of dat air

Good luck, can't wait to see it all fill'd up!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> dat air


Thanks for the heads up. I took the shot glasses out and put in two 6'' x 15'' plastic trays and loaded them up with crumpled paper towel and distilled water, put one on the bottom and one in the middle.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

beerhound34 said:


> I know it's all a personal preference, but I am surprised more people don't go this route instead of traditional humidors. Once seasoned mine practically takes care of itself. I keep it in the basement with a weather station monitor upstairs to watch the temp and RH and these beauties are quite steady and consistant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


i think one reason people don't go with wineadors is because they don't have enough to fill one up or simply the cost with how cheap tupperdors are as well. had i not found a wine cooler for free on craigslist i would not be building a wineador right now.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

demuths1770 said:


> i think one reason people don't go with wineadors is because they don't have enough to fill one up or simply the cost with how cheap tupperdors are as well. had i not found a wine cooler for free on craigslist i would not be building a wineador right now.


I upgraded because

1) My coolidor was jam-packed and I wanted a larger capacity so that I have a larger range of variety / more room for resting the more intense sticks
2) I wanted something that I could display my collection in
3) I was worried about the temperature fluctuations in the apartment
4) I wanted something with more cedar than was in my coolidor
5) Better accessibility (no digging)


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I upgraded because
> 
> 1) My coolidor was jam-packed and I wanted a larger capacity so that I have a larger range of variety / more room for resting the more intense sticks
> 2) I wanted something that I could display my collection in
> ...


i agree a wineadoor is the best solution for cigar storage beacuse of looks and function but some people dont have 300+ cigars to fill one with or dont want to drop 200$+ on cigar storage as well. i personally fall into the second category and didn't want to spend that kind of money as much as i love the look of a wineador. i think they are just a bad ass looking piece of furniture.


----------



## TonyB6255 (Dec 29, 2015)

Update on mine. It's seasoned and loaded up. At first I just had some 65% Bovedas in it until I got my kitty litter setup. I put 2 small 4x6'" containers of kitty litter in dry per Cigary suggestions and after about 5 hours it was showing 60%. I pulled the boxes and gave the KL 4 sprays of DW each and the RH went to 64 and stayed there for another 5 hours. I just gave them one more spritz and it's already went up to 65. Needless to say I am loving the KL and $15 for 8 lbs.... No brainer!!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

The hygrometers (mine came with two) that came with my particular unit are ABSOLUTE TRASH. They are so sensitive that when you put your tiny screwdriver them and apply the lightest touch, the dial goes wonky and jumps all over the place. No matter how hard or lightly you touch it, it's 100% impossible to get it to stay at any RH. I am going to round file both.

Has anyone replaced theirs? Any recommendations as to one that will fit the included tray?
I just did some searching, it seems like all of them are innacurate+crap. I may opt to get two digitals, I don't see both running out of battery at the same time.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> The hygrometers (mine came with two) that came with my particular unit are ABSOLUTE TRASH. They are so sensitive that when you put your tiny screwdriver them and apply the lightest touch, the dial goes wonky and jumps all over the place. No matter how hard or lightly you touch it, it's 100% impossible to get it to stay at any RH. I am going to round file both.
> 
> Has anyone replaced theirs? Any recommendations as to one that will fit the included tray?


I tossed the hygro that came with my Whynter and installed a Caliber 4R (I chose a silver one to match the door frame). Had to make the hole in the drawer a little bigger to accommodate it.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I tossed the hygro that came with my Whynter and installed a Caliber 4R (I chose a silver one to match the door frame). Had to make the hole in the drawer a little bigger to accommodate it.
> 
> View attachment 61209


I have the know-how for sure (started working in a machine shop @ age 15), but currently lack the tools. How much larger did you have to make it?

Ideally, I'd like to try and find something that would be a drop-in replacement. If such a thing exists.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I have the know-how for sure (started working in a machine shop @ age 15), but currently lack the tools. How much larger did you have to make it?
> 
> Ideally, I'd like to try and find something that would be a drop-in replacement. If such a thing exists.


Would have been better if I'd had a router to make the hole exact size. But as I didn't, I used a 2" hole saw. Had to clamp a backing board inside the drawer front for the guide hole to stay centered. The 2" hole was just a bit too big, so I wrapped some tape around the hygro body to get a snug fit, being careful not to cover its intake holes (thanks to a Puffer's suggestion on the tape - @elco69, I think).

Not sure how tough it would be to find a drop-in. I didn't even consider that b/c I knew I wanted a C-4R in there, no matter what it took to do it.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Would have been better if I'd had a router to make the hole exact size. But as I didn't, I used a 2" hole saw. Had to clamp a backing board inside the drawer front for the guide hole to stay centered. The 2" hole was just a bit too big, so I wrapped some tape around the hygro body to get a snug fit, being careful not to cover its intake holes (thanks to a Puffer's suggestion on the tape - @elco69, I think).
> 
> Not sure how tough it would be to find a drop-in. I didn't even consider that b/c I knew I wanted a C-4R in there, no matter what it took to do it.


Just bought the same exact hygrometer, in silver, a 2.25'' DeWalt hole saw, and a mandrel to attach it. Problem solved


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Just bought the same exact hygrometer, in silver, a 2.25'' DeWalt hole saw, and a mandrel to attach it. Problem solved


You sure about using a 2 & 1/4" hole saw?

I used a *2"*... no decimals... two point oh oh... TWO INCH... Where X=1, hole= 2X... in Roman numerals II... two even.... 1+1=2

(need I go on?)

2.25" is the diameter of the face of the C-4R. The inset portion is 2.00" (see top of post).


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> You sure about using a 2 & 1/4" hole saw?
> 
> I used a *2"*... no decimals... two point oh oh... TWO INCH... Where X=1, hole= 2X... in Roman numerals II... two even.... 1+1=2
> 
> ...


Okay, okay! :vs_unimpressed:

That was a slip. I have a 2 1/4, just said the wrong thing. I was sitting and looking at my set. No 2'' in here, someone prolly heisted it from my locker during my last maintenance gig while I was out for a month. Punks


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Three words:
> 
> Walk In Humidor!
> 
> And, screw what the doctor thinks. If he's making "house calls" these days it's BECAUSE of the wine cellar. I bet he'd be happy to grab your best cigar too!


I actually am medially retired so I do very much consider what my physician is okay with and I am very open and honest. I take a very complicated drug regimen and I don't want to minimize the situation or act like I am a deer in the headlight of medicine. I am older that my internist and have been in major medical centers doing preceptorships when younger.

I have drunk wine and alcohol in moderation when cholesterols rose, but I do have familial high cholesterol and triglycerides. I have shown that while sleeping a good third to half a decade that I was able to boost my HDL, good cholesterol with moderate alcohol intake.

I built a wine room as this was my third and final build up of a fully stocked and financially sound wine collection that will be great from 5-50 years past this year. It took 10 years to build with a ton of disposable income and then some and loads of dedication.

I do recognize a cigar and tobacco as the best natural antidepressant outside medical environments. The side effects are well known and since stop smoking/inhaling I have felt much better. He doesn't mind me having a cigar now and again or even vaping as long as I don't smoke cigarettes and inhale. I do vape some but only like a cigar as I don't inhale. That stuff will kill you faster just like inhaling anything with gumminess and or tar.

I think a walk in humidor would be nice, but unnecessary. I would like a full sized cedar chest, with pull out large drawers at the bottom and a large top opening area that I can place bins and boxes. I may have to build my own, but don't mind that either. I like hobbies that are beneficial to what I like.

Most folks that turn 40 or so just start seeing a physician when bad things happen. I have worked in hospitals and ever since getting encephalitis back in 1993, I have been followed by an interest and only one I can work with. we make decisions together, and go to specialist that we research. I have moved many times but have been here in upstate NY for the past 10. I have had this same interest for the past 7 years. we have been through neurology specialty clinics, headache clinics were done back in Seattle, pain management in several locations. palliative car, sleep disorders clinic... I have gone through the gamete and don't like being a guinea pig more than anybody does, but I don't give up hope either. started Botox injections in early January and will get the second round mid February. Its the first real new option in well over 10 years. NSAIDs burned out my kidneys, so I rarely use them. I don't use APAP (Tylenol/Paracetamol) products as they are very brutal on your liver over time. Its additive much like anticholinergic drugs in dementia.

Either way I do have a good collection of cigars both NCs and CCs, and will continue to stock as I see fit. I don't want it to affect my ability to see my grandkids or travel, but getting a large hound puppy has limited that somewhat but has given me a nice companion during the day hours when family is all gone and the youngest leaves for college in less than 2 years.

Everything in life in a yin/yang scenario. I like nice things, but I also need to be realistic on how much and how long any supply can or will last. I don't mind having what I consider critical bartering supplies, that have proven universal in worldwide or national disasters. Pretty much "Booze, tobacco with methods to smoke it, food stuffs, canned or boxed drink, water filtration and first aid supplies, and knowing how to use them, as well as coffee and ways to make it and sugar/honey/sweet wine.. and any chocolate in forms from powder, brick of chocolate and any way it can stay good through a natural rotation of how we use them.
Lastly, entertainment products, but books and stuff with pictures, because its universal to look back to good things and hopes for the future not to mention marking time.

None of ever know how long we will be around. I don't mind leaving great wines to my youngest and my wife would enjoy some of the sweeter whites. Whether or not they auction the rest is up to them, but I have a list of wines the must keep and not try until certain dates, as well as instructions on how they need to be stored. about 3 cases worth. Maybe the same might be said of cigars but more for my son and daughter that enjoy tobacco, and a Son in-law, but really they would probably just burn through them without smoking them right. I think most of any leftover stuff would be donated to the troops. Hopefully my 2 bits would take the CCs that can age longer.

Didn't mean to bum out the thread, but knowing that life is not infinite and having plans in place already, keeps me somewhat in tune with how much I but and how much I spend on hobbies. Its way more than it should be, but most of its from my monthly allowance after sending the bill paying stuff over to HRH and my middle account we pay bills from. Incidentally we are in the process of eliminating as much extra monthly crap, that we don't really need. DirecT is gone as of next month. Will be enjoying OTA, Netflix, sling and Roku stuff plus DVDs.

The DirecT was like car payment. They give you a decent first year but after that you are just paying for convenience and its so much. Really more than a good box of tobacco. LOL.

Im rambling. I need to go enjoy the warmed up daytime ari and with a cigar in hand. the Family is at a Volleyball travel tournament, but this time we are hating at The U of Rochester. still its an 48 hour event. Fido and i have to be on our own this weekend. LOL!


----------



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> I actually am medially retired so I do very much consider what my physician is okay with and I am very open and honest. I take a very complicated drug regimen and I don't want to minimize the situation or act like I am a deer in the headlight of medicine. I am older that my internist and have been in major medical centers doing preceptorships when younger.
> 
> I have drunk wine and alcohol in moderation when cholesterols rose, but I do have familial high cholesterol and triglycerides. I have shown that while sleeping a good third to half a decade that I was able to boost my HDL, good cholesterol with moderate alcohol intake.
> 
> ...


I got rid or directv and now have ota HBO now and the MLB package via apple tv. I still get to watch what I really want and save $200 a month. More money to spend on sticks!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

tomp said:


> I got rid or directv and now have ota HBO now and the MLB package via apple tv. I still get to watch what I really want and save $200 a month. More money to spend on sticks!!!


Exactly. We do HBO as well. I tried an OTA DVR but couldn't justify the cost. I have hung on to an old Panasonic DVD recorder that will come in handy if I need to record anything OTA. The rest besides Sling is at your own time table.

As far as the humidity and wine-adors I definitely have enough to fill up one if not two. Like stated earlier I would love to find an older "Hope" style or sweater chest. We currently have a sweater chest and my wife pulled out everything and put it into the closet. Her mother had it refinished for us. It's good sized but I'm hoping for a larger one with drawers. However I may try to figure out how to purpose this one. It's beautiful but every time you open the lid, so much humidification would be lost. In warmer months we stay at 65% thanks to 2 very large dehumidifier S I run in the basement. In cold months we drop to as low as 50%rH. The wine cellar rarely drops below 70% even in the coldest months but in warmer months it can top 80%. Fine for aging wines but not for cigars.

I'll get it all figured out this year. No need not to use a perfectly nice cedar chest. I've culled my sweaters I wear and the closet would work fine.

My mom, who is in a home in Vegas has a really nice and large cedar chest. I just don't like the very light finish. It's humongous and very space consuming. She would also have a fit if she ever thought I was using it for tobacco storage. She a devout Mormon though her mom smoked her entire life, but perhaps that's the rub. Still grandma was around through her mid-90s long after she wished to be. COPD was slow with her but the ladies in my moms family a centennial types with crazy life spans. Wish my mom was more with it but, a slow tumor is pushing on her parietal lobe affecting memory. To big for removal. So we make the best of things.

It's also very hard transporting big items from the Rockies to the Eastern seaboard. I had her sell the grandfather clock I was supposed to take home but shipping such large pieces is insanely expensive. I did ship my dads old railroad desk. Eventually I donated it to the railroad museum. UP and their museum actually paid the fees to crate that monster up and ship it to the Union Station museum in Ogden, UT. It's the only stationmaster's desk the have from the first transcontinental railroad. Of course now everybody can enjoy it when taking a trip to that museum. It was a source of very large and extended family contention. I don't want the cedar chest to cause that. Plenty of older stuff on Craigslist in upstate NY. We also have a specialty wood shop that can source any wood.

The more we talk about larger storage solutions the more the idea intrigues me. I have most of the tools and a friend who does custom cabinetry and another that builds small boxes out of exotic woods to sell at the annual Sumner festivals.

Fun, fun. KL would be my option for consistent humidity thanks mostly to great input from Cigary.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I did a very light wipedown of my drawers with DW, and have three trays with DW + crumpled paper towel in my Whynter here, the RH is holding at 65. Why would it not be rising? Should I take the drawers out and give them another light wipedown, or leave it closed?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Another wipe down won't hurt as long as you keep the unit closed as much as possible. The wood is dry and needs to suck up as much DW or PG mix as possible. You just don't want to rush it. This was added to the thoughts below. 

Leave it closed. The cedar will soak up most of that wipe down if not more. Especially if solid SC or even kiln dried white cedar. Just be patient. A good seasoning is a lot about patience. You will get there. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I did a very light wipedown of my drawers with DW, and have three trays with DW + crumpled paper towel in my Whynter here, the RH is holding at 65. Why would it not be rising? Should I take the drawers out and give them another light wipedown, or leave it closed?


I left 2 tubs of DW with sponges in for 3 days, Rh came to 70%, then removed the trays and left it alone for another 3 days, Rh settled down at 65%, added 2 lbs of KL and left it alone for another 2 days, Rh stayed at 63-65%, which is when I added the sticks and so far, perfect. I have two hygrometers, one at the top and one at the bottom and the top is always about 2% less than the bottom. Your wood may still be absorbing some humidity, I would not worry about it.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I'm not being impatient or worrying about it, nor am I going to rush things. I was just under the impression that it was going to be higher, given the circumstances. I will stay the course. thx


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

You guys had me trolling craigslist and I found 2 cedar chests sub $80 made from red cedar that look doable. My wife said absolutely not with hers, but I figured on that. No drawers, but I will be redoing the outside and adding a rail on the inside and some shelves will be pretty easy. Seems like a god thing to keep me busy. Just a different take on large storage solution. There are many. Thank Amelia for some inspiration.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> I do vape some but only like a cigar as I don't inhale.


This is what I do, and is why I invested in the tobacco e-juice rig. Let me know if you want some of the Prensado juice, I can even mix it with 0% VG if you don't care the nic. I've got Nub Cameroon too, but it didn't translate as well into vape juice. Still have many other extracts to process, just haven't had the time.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I haven't done any cigar type juice per se. I have tried to keep the juice less tobacco oriented, but have used a nice combination from VaporFi of Cola and Havana Rum, which can sooth the mind and body whilst stuck indoors during the frostiest days or while driving long hauls. I also have a good solution of Kretek blend that really tastes like a djarum clove based krater cigarette. It has more nicotine than the rum/cola I get, but both have a bit to much PG as I prefer an even blend of PG/VG, with the flavoring agents, and they usually get better with age.

I sure would be wiling to try your AB Prensando blend. I'm sure it should be good with the light citrus and leather flavors along with some mocha.

I quit cigarettes completely using basic ecigs and just having something in the hand, which made driving long hauls much better. When I drive I almost only stop to gas up, but occasionally I will nap a few hours in a rest area as the big trucks start to leave, but I go both North and South or across the country east to West in very little time. About 20 hours to Orlando and we made it from Seattle to Rochester, in 36 hours with a 5 hour break for my late father to sleep with his CPAP unit on. It makes for a better smelling vehicle as well. LOL!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

My unit has been holding 75 for several days, and has been seasoning for four. Since we know that a Whynter probably isn't going to leak, I put 1.5 lb of beads in and will wait for it to stabilize for three days.
@
Champagne InHand;, pm me your address and let me know what size bottle(s) you want. I've got 10ml and 50ml bottles for days. It is literally a drop in a bucket to send you 50ml or 100ml. Just know that they have a shelf life of about 2 years, so it just depends on how much you think you will vape within that time frame.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> You guys had me trolling craigslist and I found 2 cedar chests sub $80 made from red cedar that look doable. My wife said absolutely not with hers, but I figured on that. No drawers, but I will be redoing the outside and adding a rail on the inside and some shelves will be pretty easy. Seems like a god thing to keep me busy. Just a different take on large storage solution. There are many. Thank Amelia for some inspiration.


Not sure, but I thought I had read a post or two here that suggested not using a cedar chest as a humidor. Something to do with the type of cedar used that isn't good for cigars. Perhaps someone in the know will chime in.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

NormH3 said:


> Not sure, but I thought I had read a post or two here that suggested not using a cedar chest as a humidor. Something to do with the type of cedar used that isn't good for cigars. Perhaps someone in the know will chime in.


So I've heard too.

_Does it always have to be Spanish cedar?

_ _*"American red cedar* is inferior to Spanish cedar in humidity absorption and it exudes a more intense aroma. Some humidor manufacturers use American cedar because it is less expensive and with this wood there is no danger of resin formation. Particularly when storing cigars for longer periods the cigars will adopt a strong woody flavor that is generally not desired."

_


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the information. Lane chests are very aromatic. 
However they do have a fresh drilled spot that can be turned a bit to lower the aroma. Lane does kiln dry the red cedar but I was looking for something for holding cigar boxes, so I don't think it would be as problematic as it has the box as a barrier. Some boxes I see have white cedar and some Spanish cedar boxes are laminated. The only cigars I would keep for over 5 years would be Habanos in all likelihood. 

Still looking. I might have a place that could provide some additional kiln time. Gotta really watch that though or you have a very expensive smoker. Lol! That would suck!

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

If you line the inside with Spanish cedar of a certain thickness do you think you're still going to have an issue?

The Whynter is holding at 65 RH, I've turned the unit on and am going to let the temp stabilize at 66 F. SOON!

I just got one of those Ronson Jetlite lighters as per @Cigary's recommendation and did the flame mod right away. Burns every time I click it, stays lit, and is very consistent. More than can be said for any of my past lighters. Easily the best lighter I've had so far!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I just got one of those Ronson Jetlite lighters as per @Cigary's recommendation and did the flame mod right away. Burns every time I click it, stays lit, and is very consistent. More than can be said for any of my past lighters. Easily the best lighter I've had so far!


Great lighter after the mod, before the mod it takes all the thumb pressure you can muster. Best 3$ you'll ever spend. I have em everywhere.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I'm an indecisive lady. I decided that it was too early to be buying two, so changed the order. Soooooo... One Whynter coming, bought two extra drawers (still leaves me plenty of room for boxes). Most of my sticks right now are loosies, I figure that once I'm out of room for boxes, I can just get another one and run all shelves.
> 
> Going to be spending the remaining difference on a few boxes!
> 
> Unfortunately, I had already ordered two pounds of HF beads and 4 X-Large (4oz) empty tubes for the original cabinet I was intending to buy, so now I've got 3 pounds of 65% beads. I figure that I will put a 4oz tube in each drawer on staggered sides, put the included tray on the shelf behind the boxes, and put the remaining beads in the two stainless mesh trays at the bottom. It's overkill, but I mean. I have them, so I'll just have a snappy stabilization time! Whateva.


I have a 20QT coolerdore that is humidified perfectly with a pound of HF beads in the aquarium drawstring bag. Makes a sausage about 14" x 4" that tucks down the middle between the cigar boxes.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

ras_oscar said:


> I have a 20QT coolerdore that is humidified perfectly with a pound of HF beads in the aquarium drawstring bag. Makes a sausage about 14" x 4" that tucks down the middle between the cigar boxes.


lol. Heartfelt sausage.

I am running four XL tubes (4 oz * 4) and a medium (1oz) and I think that's about what I'm going to need. I may end up putting the unused 1lb 65% bag up for sale, along with the three Whynter cedar shelves I'm not going to use.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Question. My unit is holding at around 67. For some time, my sticks in the coolidor have been at 60/61 (could never get it higher no matter how much humidity I added, suspect that I washed away some bead coating inadvertently early on). When I add these and they soak up the humidity over time, ambient RH should slowly drop over the course of weeks given the disparity, yes? I would like to get closer to 65, so I am getting pretty close to putting these sticks in.


----------



## demuths1770 (Jan 2, 2014)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> Question. My unit is holding at around 67. For some time, my sticks in the coolidor have been at 60/61 (could never get it higher no matter how much humidity I added, suspect that I washed away some bead coating inadvertently early on). When I add these and they soak up the humidity over time, ambient RH should slowly drop over the course of weeks given the disparity, yes? I would like to get closer to 65, so I am getting pretty close to putting these sticks in.


that and the opening and closing of the unit while loading it should help lower it to the 65 mark


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Here's the before picture! Jam-packed...


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

It's done. The sticks have been transferred & organized. Check out "Show me your stash!" in the photos section to see it!
The RH shot back up to 60 after adding them, so I'm good to go!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Holding at 62, slowly bringing it up to 63-65. I took all of the beads out to recharge them, the RH dropped to 55 because the door was open, then shot up to 65. My humidor must have been properly seasoned! ...And my sticks must be steadily absorbing trace amounts of moisture.

So happy that I went with this and not the huge cabinet.


----------



## C.Rock (Jul 3, 2015)

Using Bovedas-only for the new humidor from Waxing Moon. Thanks Ed!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

C.Rock said:


> Using Bovedas-only for the new humidor from Waxing Moon. Thanks Ed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty of a humidor. Nice.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

It was smooth sailing at first, but of course it couldn't just go off without a hitch.

I was holding at 63 for the first week. I was happy, figured that it would be a gentle increase for a week or two before trying to jack it up to 65. Within a few days it went down to 60, which I expected because my sticks were 60-61 for months. I gently misted the beads from 1+ foot away. Put them all back in. RH dropped to 59. Next day, spritzed. 58.
I am completely baffled. I know that humidity escapes when I open the door, but how would misting beads lead to LESS humidity each time? I know the seasoning was on point because it was holding at 68 without any beads before I added my sticks.

Open to all suggestions/explanations/etc. It's at 58 right now, since yesterday.


----------



## Kushpu (May 8, 2015)

All I could find

Issues
My humidity is too low! Help!

If your humidity levels are very low and your beads are consistently drying out too quickly you should do two things (assuming your humidor has been properly seasoned):

1) Check your humidor's seal: First and foremost, check the seal of your humidor. This seems to be the main culprit in humidity loss when a lot of people attribute it to their humidifier. Dollar test, light test, etc, etc. Make sure that your humidor has a good seal before making any drastic changes. A good temporary fix to see if the seal is an issue is to take blue painters tape and cover the gaps in your humidor. Wait a day or two and then check the humidity. Blue painter's tape is recommended as it does not leave residue on the humidor.

2) Are you using enough beads?: Many people underestimate the size of their humidor when they are purchasing beads. Make sure that you have enough for your setup. Having more beads in your humidor will help regulate humidity better than less beads. The only downside to having more is less storage space for cigars and cost. Also be sure to factor in your living environment. If you live in a very dry area, your humidifier is going to have to work harder to keep the humidity up even if you have a well sealed box. If using an air-tight humidor (coolidor for example) make sure there is sufficient airflow throughout to distribute humidity. Many coolidor users employ the help of a small fan to help improve airflow / humidity distribution throughout the box.

3) Check the calibration of your hygrometer using a salt test

Found this here.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cigars/comments/1oawru


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Thanks. But it's nothing that simple

I have two pounds of beads in it currently, and that's only because I wanted to keep the humidity distributing more evenly until I am up to 65. After that, I am going to slowly take extra out until the 1.25 pounds hold at 65%.

The seal is fine. The hygros were just calibrated.


----------



## Kushpu (May 8, 2015)

My problem is complete opposite of yours. This too high. But I think my solutions is more simple. Just gonna dry the beads so they can absorb better. Good luck


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

Huh. I put in the new hygro and it seems as though it's at perfect 65 RH and 65.0 F. Weird. I just ran that Caliber IV in the Boveda calibration kit for 24 hours, not sure how it's that far off. Bleh.

Life is good


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I also just got a travel humidor upgrade. The 5ct cigar caddies I had weren't holding humidity, I could fit paper between the halves when it was latched. Frankly, I don't know how much I trust this one to hold its humidity either due to the way it's designed, but I feel like I could possibly modify this to make it seal better if I need to. And even so, hey, at least it's a leaky travel humidor that looks classy!

I took the foam out of the included humidifier bar immediately and put heartfelt beads in. Foam, no thx


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi @Ameila Isabelle the travel humidor looks nice but won't the cigars bounce around in there without any padding?


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

You can always use the ziploc with a small Boveda. That's what I do, then I will switch the ones intended for an evening into a nice black leather carrier to slip in a pocket. Every bit helps when road tripping. Supposed to go to Boston next weekend if my dogs front leg gets better. It's been since last Tuesday and we checked him out at the vet but he's still limping. I guess these can take some time to resolve. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Hi @Ameila Isabelle the travel humidor looks nice but won't the cigars bounce around in there without any padding?


I'll figure something out, I'm a clever gal. Whatever it is, it won't involve foam imparting odors on my cigars and absorbing all of my humidity.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

I've been noticing that my Whynter has been holding at 65 on top, 60 at the bottom. I really didn't expect that it would be a 5 RH range from top to bottom, I just assume that it has to do with the vertical size of the storage space. Even when I put the moist beads at the bottom, it seems to stick to 60/65. 

LIGHT BULB!

I rearranged my sticks, designated my very top drawer as the 'resting period' drawer. Since 65 seems to be the ideal for resting/aging NC, I will store them there until they reach the ideal smoking time and then pull them down to the bottom three drawers. Those three are maduro/sun grown/otherwise full bodied sticks, then natural types, then connecticuts and cameroons. My logic there is that the milder sticks are likely to be in the sweet spot sooner/will not be in the humi as long. Then at the very bottom, a box containing all of my CC at around 60%, presumably, along with all of my dry-cured sticks and cigarillos.

Any thoughts on this configuration? Is the ambient RH being different at opposing ends going to make a difference, or are all of my cigars going to suck up RH until everything's at 65% (HF bead RH)?


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

@Amelia Isabelle that sounds logical enough unless................ Your sticks on top are just are still at a high rh and that's whats causing the different reading. In my wineador (smaller one than yours) my reading is consistently a 2 or 3% higher (65% top 68% bottom) on the bottom shelf I guess because the rh is a bit more concentrated there.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle (May 4, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> @Amelia Isabelle that sounds logical enough unless................ Your sticks on top are just are still at a high rh and that's whats causing the different reading. In my wineador (smaller one than yours) my reading is consistently a 2 or 3% higher (65% top 68% bottom) on the bottom shelf I guess because the rh is a bit more concentrated there.


I read that humidity rises. I've shuffled my sticks twice since getting this, and it always goes back to 60 bottom, 65 top.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I read that humidity rises. I've shuffled my sticks twice since getting this, and it always goes back to 60 bottom, 65 top.


I'm not a weather man, but if I remember my science correctly, warmer air temps can hold higher amounts of moisture. Cold air is heavier than warm air so I guess we can assume that it's colder at the bottom of the humidor than the top. Just thinking out loud..


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes. I deal with temp stratification with my kegerator. If you have a wineador with a vertical columnar shape, perhaps you could wire in a small computer fan to help circulate the air and even out the humidity.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

My W's, and the wood tower humidor as well all register higher rh at the bottom than the top. Usually 69 bottom, 64-65 top. I have seen it just the opposite on the tower before. Doesn't matter to me, so long as it's within acceptable parameters. I try to move the ones I want to smoke next into the smaller 62rh humidors for a couple of weeks or more.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I read that humidity rises. I've shuffled my sticks twice since getting this, and it always goes back to 60 bottom, 65 top.


This is science. Especially involving wine coolers. As the fact that heat rises. If moisture is available warmer air will carry that moisture upwards as well. You may want to restrict the places where the air/moisture escapes as it rises. Not so much that you have condensation on the top of you cooler but also that you don't lose so much of that precious humidity. One reason you have Spanish cedar drawers is that the wood retains moisture. It should be doing its job and if proper seasoning of the drawers took place you shouldn't be having too many issues

Many of the people that I know using large Eurocaves for wines have shallow Tupperware containers at the bottom of their wine coolers to keep the humidity where it should be. Again temps are much lower in wines but the humidity is quite similar. Both cigars and wine age better with higher humidities. Some cigars smoke better with a reduced humidity and perhaps an active dry box outside the cooler would be in order for cigars in the on deck, calendar.

Again this all comes from decades spent working with wine cellaring especially considering we deal with corks that act as semi-permeable gates for slow...oxidation and that dry corks are bad news, which is why we lay wine on their sides. Too dry and the wine is pulled up through the cork in a wicking effect. Similarly cigars that are exposed to drier air will lose their moisture at the most vulnerable pints first which is the foot. It's much slower through the wrapper and even slower through a triple cap or pointed end. Cellophane is another thing you need to factor in. All of this is why I choose to keep my cigars in boxes as long as possible. For the naked sticks I buy humidors or tupperdors with Spanish cedar trays or drawers. Just remember tests and drawers need proper seasoning as well.

Humidity is as big of an issue as temperature and freezing. Why some people get annoyed at the subject being brought up kind if floors me. Maybe they don't have as many $$$ tied up in sticks and equipment. Like vintage wines, often cigars can be easily replaced. Getting time under proper individualized care is almost impossible.

Best of luck. Keep checking things. Foam isn't the only way to keep things stable either. In shipping they use air bags now more than any styrofoam product. When dealing with plastics, freezer bags are the one with the least odor related to plastics. Just another thing to think of.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------

